# Ασκήσεις υποτιτλισμού



## LostVerse (May 14, 2012)

Μετά από σχετική αναζήτηση δεν έχω βρει κάποιο θέμα ειδικά για υποτιτλισμό πέρα από ξεχωριστές αναφορές σε επί μέρους θέματα, κατόπιν δε επικοινωνίας με την Alexandra, ανοίγω ένα νέο θέμα να υπάρχει προς το παρόν και βλέπουμε, με την προοπτική να γίνει μια γενική συζήτηση που ίσως και να βοηθήσει κι άλλους. 

Αυτόν τον καιρό κάνω τα πρώτα μου δειλά βήματα στον τομέα, μεταφράζω μια σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ από τα ρώσικα στα ελληνικά σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο, που θα ανέβουν κάποια στιγμή στο youtube. 
Έχει το δικό του ξεχωριστό ενδιαφέρον πάντως :clap:


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 15, 2012)

Το θέμα του υποτιτλισμού είναι τόσο ευρύ, ώστε αναρωτιέται κανείς τι μπορεί να βάλει σε ένα γενικό νήμα.

Τιμές, ας πούμε, θα μπορούσαν να μπουν: εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή παίρνω 2 ευρώ το λεπτό για μετάφραση σε ταινίες και ντοκιμαντέρ, ασχέτως βαθμού δυσκολίας, έκτασης κειμένου κλπ., και 0,65 ευρώ το λεπτό για διόρθωση.

Όταν το παίρνω εγώ, ο χρονισμός έχει ήδη γίνει και υπάρχει απομαγνητοφωνημένο κείμενο, δηλαδή κάποιος έχει καθήσει κι έχει φτιάξει τους υπότιτλους στη γλώσσα της ταινίας - όχι πάντα με επιτυχία, όμως: πρέπει ν' ακούς *πολύ *προσεκτικά και να μην βασίζεσαι στο κείμενο, διότι δεν είναι σενάριο, είναι ό,τι έπιασε ο άλλος, και πίστεψέ με μπορεί να υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά λάθη, ιδίως αν δεν είναι κανονική ταινία αλλά ντοκιμαντέρ, όπου μιλάνε άνθρωποι στο δρόμο, με θόρυβο, χωρίς καλή άρθρωση, κόβοντας λέξεις κλπ. Όταν το κείμενο είναι καλό και οι διάλογοι ακούγονται καλά (σε ταινίες με ηθοποιούς με καλή άρθρωση), τότε είναι περίπατος. Διαφορετικά είναι ορειβασία.

Έχω κάνει και υπότιτλους από το μηδέν, και ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερο αγγούρι. Δεν ξέρω εκεί ποια είναι η τιμή, εγώ τους έκανα ερασιτεχνικά ας πούμε, για κάποιες ιδιωτικές προβολές, με το Subtitle Workshop που είναι εύκολο στη χρήση.


----------



## LostVerse (May 16, 2012)

Ολοκλήρωσα το πρώτο επεισόδιο, όταν ετοιμαστεί θα το ποστάρω. 
Για να πω την αλήθεια, το μόνο που ήξερα μέχρι στιγμής είναι ότι χρειάζεται απείρως περισσότερη προσοχή στο μήκος των προτάσεων για καθαρά πρακτικούς λόγους, δηλαδή για να χωράει η κάθε πρόταση στην οθόνη. Προσπάθησα όσο γινόταν να μην ξεπερνάω σε μήκος τις αντίστοιχες προτάσεις του πρωτότυπου, αλλα δεν ήταν πάντα εύκολο και χρειάστηκαν κάποιες πατέντες. Πάντως με μικρή γραμματοσειρά κάτι γίνεται, έστω κι αν ενίοτε φτάνει και τις 3 γραμμές κειμένου ανά πάσα στιγμή. 



> Τιμές, ας πούμε, θα μπορούσαν να μπουν: εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή παίρνω 2 ευρώ το λεπτό για μετάφραση σε ταινίες και ντοκιμαντέρ, ασχέτως βαθμού δυσκολίας, έκτασης κειμένου κλπ., και 0,65 ευρώ το λεπτό για διόρθωση.



Απορία άσχετου: Γιατί η τιμή πάει με το λεπτό κι όχι με την ποσότητα λέξεων; 



> Έχω κάνει και υπότιτλους από το μηδέν, και ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερο αγγούρι. Δεν ξέρω εκεί ποια είναι η τιμή, εγώ τους έκανα ερασιτεχνικά ας πούμε, για κάποιες ιδιωτικές προβολές, με το Subtitle Workshop που είναι εύκολο στη χρήση.



Αν κατάλαβα καλά, όταν λες από το μηδέν, εννοείς «εξ ακοής» που λέμε; κοινώς, καταγράφεις ό,τι ακούς και το μεταφράζεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2012)

Ο περιορισμός χώρου είναι και πρακτικό θέμα. Μειώνοντας το μέγεθος της γραμματοσειράς δε λύνεις το πρόβλημα, γιατί ο θεατής πρέπει να διαβάσει τον υπότιτλο σε χρόνο που να διαρκεί όσο η ομιλία του εκάστοτε προσώπου, συν ένα μικρό διάστημα παύσης. Δηλαδή, σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, ο περιορισμός χώρου είναι ταυτόχρονα και περιορισμός χρόνου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 16, 2012)

Ο μέσος θεατής διαβάζει περίπου 15 χαρακτήρες το δευτερόλεπτο, μαζί με τα κενά. Δηλαδή, το μήκος του υποτίτλου δεν εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος της γραμματοσειράς, αλλά από τη διάρκεια. Αν π.χ. ο υπότιτλος μένει στην οθόνη 4 δευτερόλεπτα, δεν μπορείς να έχεις περισσότερους από 60-65 χαρακτήρες συνολικά (μαζί με τα κενά). 

Επίσης βάζουμε κι ένα ανώτατο όριο 7 δευτερόλεπτα. Αν ο υπότιτλος διαρκεί περισσότερο από 7, τον κόβουμε στα δύο.

Τρεις γραμμές στην οθόνη, ποτέ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 16, 2012)

Όπως τα λέει η Αλεξάνδρα (που έχει μεγάλη πείρα στο θέμα). 

Θα πρέπει να επαναδιατυπώσεις, να κόψεις τα περιττά (πολλές φορές και τα μη περιττά), να χωρίσεις στα δύο αν χρειαστεί, ώστε να περιορίσεις τον υπότιτλο στο μέγεθος που πρέπει.

Συχνά θα χάσεις πράγματα, είναι αναπόφευκτο. Κράτα πάντα μόνο την ουσία.

Και ναι, όταν λέω "από το μηδέν" εννοώ εξ ακοής".


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2012)

Το τρεις γραμμες στην οθόνη ποτέ ισχυει στις παραδοσιακές αναλογικες τηλεοράσεις, γιατί στο σινεμά εχω δει και τρεις γραμμές υπότιτλους, σε κάτι ταινίες βαριάς τέχνης και πυκνότητας λόγου 
Τώρα που περνάμε ταχύτατα στις γιγαντοοθόνες και την υψηλή ευκρίνεια, άρα οι υπότιτλοι μπορούν να είναι πιο μικροί, μπορεί να το δούμε και στην τηλεόραση, ίσως.


----------



## Alexandra (May 16, 2012)

Προσοχή, αν ο υπότιτλος έχει τρεις γραμμές, λογικά πρέπει να κρατάει πολύ περισσότερο από 7 δευτερόλεπτα για να διαβαστεί. Άρα, εκ των πραγμάτων, μπορεί να χωριστεί σε δύο υποτίτλους και δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να έχει τρεις γραμμές. Αυτός ο κανόνας είναι _απαράβατος _για τους κανονικούς υποτίτλους, είτε στον κινηματογράφο είτε στην τηλεόραση.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγουν τρεις σειρές μόνο στα captions για κωφούς, όπου αναγκαστικά, επειδή πρέπει να γράφονται τα πάντα, ο κανόνας παραβιάζεται.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 9, 2012)

Καλησπέρα,
Πρώτα-πρώτα σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις μέχρι στιγμής.
Δυστυχώς είχα μια ατυχή στιγμή με την μηχανή μου, έκανα ένα δύσκολο χειρουργείο πριν 2 εβδομάδες και τώρα είμαι με πατερίτσες. Ευτυχώς γλίτωσα τα χειρότερα. Μου πήγε βέβαια όλο το πρόγραμμα πίσω, μεταξύ άλλων κι αυτό το project αλλά δεν βαριέσαι... καλά να είμαστε κι όλα θα γίνουν. 
Φιλικά,
Αλέξης


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Αλέξη, και μη χειρότερα, όπως λες. Σιδερένιος. Και εδώ είμαστε. Για ό,τι θες.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 9, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές.
Κατά τα άλλα, άστα να πάνε, γύρισα σπίτι και βρήκα ένα κακό χαμό... :clap:

Να ρωτήσω, θα μπορούσα να στείλω σε κάποιον ένα δείγμα για ας πούμε αξιολόγηση (οποτεδήποτε μπορεί, δεν υπάρχει βιασύνη); Είναι το πρώτο επεισόδιο, υπάρχει στο ΥΤ, στα ρωσικά με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους και το .txt έχει αγγλικό-ελληνικό κείμενο, κάπου 1500 λέξεις.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 24, 2012)

Με σχετική καθυστέρηση αλλά όπως λένε το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει 

Στα αγγλικά από τα ρωσικά: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGnTPdvTUYs
Στα ελληνικά από τα αγγλικά: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJSuQo3G62A

Φτυρίστε ελεύθερα


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2012)

Πριν φτάσουμε καν στους υπότιτλους, βγάζει μάτι η περιγραφή: Η σειρά «Τα όπλα της νίκης» είναι αφιερωμένη στα καλύτερα δείγμα των Σοβιετικών οπλικών συστημάτων


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 24, 2012)

phixed :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Με σχετική καθυστέρηση αλλά όπως λένε το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει
> 
> Στα αγγλικά από τα ρωσικά: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGnTPdvTUYs
> Στα ελληνικά από τα αγγλικά: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJSuQo3G62A
> ...



Με πολλή καθυστέρηση: Καλοφτιαγμένο είναι. Ελάχιστα γλωσσικά θέματα με ενόχλησαν (π.χ. δεν μου αρέσουν οι πληθυντικοί σαν το _γίνονταν_ στη θέση του ενικού _γινόταν_). Ωστόσο, έτρεχα να προλάβω να διαβάσω τους υπότιτλους. Οι τρεις πυκνές γραμμές θα απαγορεύονταν δια ροπάλου σε συνηθισμένο υποτιτλισμό, ακόμα και σε ντοκιμαντέρ. Σε ένα σημείο γύρω στα 9 λεπτά και κάτι ένας υπότιτλος εξαφανίζεται εν ριπή οφθαλμού. Επομένως το σφίξιμο του κειμένου είναι ένα πράγμα που θα πρέπει να μάθεις, Ένα άλλο, που εδώ δεν σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να το εξασκήσεις, είναι η φυσικότητα των διαλόγων. Καλή συνέχεια και σε άλλα με υγεία!


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 30, 2012)

Σχετικά με το πλήθος των γραμμών/λέξεων, κατανοώ μεν ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει καμία σημασία το γεγονός ότι το συγκεκριμένο δεν θα προβληθεί στην τηλεόραση αλλά σε ένα διαδραστικό μέσο όπου ο θεατής έχει την ευχέρεια να παγώσει την εικόνα, ή να γυρίσει πίσω. 

Επίσης ένα πρακτικό ζήτημα, στο παρόν μοντέλο οι υπότιτλοι είναι encoded στο βίντεο. Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να γίνονταν μέσω του youtube; Το λέω γιατί βλέπω ότι είναι ζόρι το ανέβασμα (θέλει χρόνο), ενώ στο ΥΤ είναι ξεχωριστό αρχείο που σώζεται και τροποποιείται κατά το δοκούν. Τώρα για να κάνω μια διόρθωση πρέπει να φύγει το βίντεο να γίνει ξανά encoded με τις διορθώσεις και μετά να ξανανέβει, με νέο αναγκαστικά σύνδεσμο. Σχετική εμπειρία κανείς;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Τώρα για να κάνω μια διόρθωση πρέπει να φύγει το βίντεο να γίνει ξανά encoded με τις διορθώσεις και μετά να ξανανέβει, με νέο αναγκαστικά σύνδεσμο.


Νομίζω ότι στο Υ/Τ μπορείς να ενημερώνεις (=αλλάζεις) το βίντεό σου χωρίς να αλλάζει ο σύνδεσμος, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

@Lostverse
Σκέφτηκα αυτή την ταλαιπωρία των διορθώσεων, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα για τις διαδικασίες τού YouTube και αν μπορεί να λειτουργεί ένα βίντεο με εξωτερικό αρχείο υποτίτλων. Αν δεν το κάνει τώρα, θα ήταν μια καλή αναβάθμιση και καιρός να τη σκεφτούν.

Κατά τ' άλλα, ναι, συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες για την πυκνότητα των υποτίτλων και εδώ δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρό το πρόβλημα. Απλώς δεν σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να εξασκηθείς στο συμμάζεμα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 30, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Σχετικά με το πλήθος των γραμμών/λέξεων, κατανοώ μεν ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει καμία σημασία το γεγονός ότι το συγκεκριμένο δεν θα προβληθεί στην τηλεόραση αλλά σε ένα διαδραστικό μέσο όπου ο θεατής έχει την ευχέρεια να παγώσει την εικόνα, ή να γυρίσει πίσω.


Το γεγονός ότι έχεις αυτήν την ευχέρεια δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αναγκαστείς να το κάνεις όλη την ώρα. Αν ήταν να παγώνουμε διαρκώς την εικόνα για να διαβάσουμε, θα βλέπαμε slide show αντί για βίντεο. 

Προσωπικά θεωρώ απαραίτητο να μπορούν να διαβαστούν άνετα οι υπότιτλοι ενώ τρέχει το βίντεο - αυτός είναι ο σκοπός τους, άλλωστε.
Η Αλεξάνδρα έχει μεγάλη πείρα, γνώμη μου είναι να λάβεις υπ' όψη σου τους κανόνες που ανέφερε. Κόψε περιττά, κανε σύνοψη, διάλεξε εκφράσεις λιγότερο περιφραστικές, βρες συνώνυμα με λιγότερα γράμματα... αυτή άλλωστε είναι η ιδιαιτερότητα των υποτίτλων.

Αντίστοιχο και χειρότερο θέμα είχα πάντα με τα παιδικά εικονογραφημένα βιβλία, όπου σου δίνουν συγκεκριμένο χώρο στον οποίο πρέπει να χωρέσει το κείμενό σου - κι εκεί δεν έχει διαπραγμάτευση, ή το κόβεις εσύ ή το πετσοκόβει ο επιμελητής. Συχνά αναγκαζόμουν να ξαναγράψω το κείμενο σχεδόν εξ αρχής με νέα διατύπωση. Και το λέω "χειρότερο" γιατί στον υπότιτλο 1) ο θεατής απορροφάται από την εικόνα και δεν σκοτίζεται πάρα πολύ για τον υπότιτλο, 2) συχνά ο θεατής ξέρει την γλώσσα πηγή και κάτι καταλαβαίνει, 3) η εικόνα βοηθά στην κατανόηση, και 4) όταν μεταφράζεις βιβλίο γνώσεων είναι μεγάλη πίκρα να πρέπει να πετσοκόψεις τη γνώση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με την Μελάνη στο θέμα της πυκνότητας υποτίτλων. Μάλιστα ήμουν έτοιμος να γράψω ακριβώς αυτό. Το μόνο που θέλω να προσθέσω είναι ότι εξαρτάται κι από την φύση του βίντεο. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που κάτι τέτοιο καταστρέφει όλην την δραματικότητα και την ροή της εικόνας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 20, 2012)

Προς όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να κρίνει -και να τα χώσει- σε ερασιτεχνική μετάφραση, μπορεί να δει το πόνημά μου στο Youtube. Γράφω υποτίτλους για την σειρά Bullshit, των Πεν και Τέλερ, που παιζόταν για χρόνια στην Αμερική. Πρόκειται για μια σειρά που προσπαθεί να απομυθοποιήσει κοινωνικές παραδοχές, μόδες και καταστάσεις, με έναν χιουμοριστικό και πολλές φορές άμεσο και ωμό τρόπο. Η απόδοση που διάλεξα για το όνομα της σειράς, είναι "_Μπούρδες!_". Το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο αφορά την λογοκρισία, αλλά έχω έτοιμο κι ένα ακόμη επεισόδιο σχετικά με τα μεταλλαγμένα και την Γκρίνπις.

Υπόψιν ότι πρέπει να έχετε ενεργοποιημένα τα captions (κουμπάκι cc, κάτω δεξιά).

Περιμένω σχόλια, ενστάσεις, συμβουλές, κράξιμο και ό,τι έχετε να καταθέσετε. Απολαύστε:


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 20, 2012)

:devil:Ωραίο και εύχομαι να γίνει και ελληνικό αθυρόστομο ντοκυμαντέρ με Πανούση και Λουκά :woot:

Στο τέλος αυταρχικοί απολυταρχιστές  _straight-laced solipsists _-> πουριτανοί στον κόσμο τους/στην κοσμάρα τους ή 
σεμνότυφοι σολιψιστές/εγωμονιστές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ. Έχετε υπόψιν ότι τις προτάσεις σας μπορώ να τις ενσωματώσω γιατί οι υπότιτλοι δεν είναι hardcoded.

Ιδού και το διατροφολογικό επεισόδιο:


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2012)

Μια παρατήρηση: Η κρεμόπιτα δεν θα έλεγα ότι παραπέμπει σε τίποτα (αν και εμείς έχουμε τη γαλατόπιτα και τη γιαουρτόπιτα), μια που μοιάζει με μπωλ γιαούρτι στο πλάνο, γιατί όχι κάτι διαφορετικό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

Με προβλημάτισε λίγο αλλά δεν είναι ούτε γαλακτομπούρεκο ούτε γαλατόπιτα. Μοιάζει περισσότερο με πολύ υγρή κρέμα.

Κρεμόπιτα υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Είναι αυτό που οι Αθηναίοι νομίζουν ότι είναι μπουγάτσα και το φτιάχνουν με φύλλο πίτας. Θυμάμαι ότι μάς έδιναν τέτοιο για δεκατιανό, στον στρατό, στην Θήβα. Όμως αυτό το πράγμα μοιάζει αρκετά πιο υγρό, πράγμα που με κάνει να υποπτεύομαι ότι είναι κουστάρδα (sic -custard). Φαίνεται άσπρο λόγω του φωτισμού.

Ωστόσο δεκτές και οι άλλες προτάσεις.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κρεμόπιτα υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Είναι αυτό που οι Αθηναίοι νομίζουν ότι είναι μπουγάτσα και το φτιάχνουν με φύλλο πίτας.



Το τέλειο επιδόρπιο, αφού έχεις πρώτα τσακίσει δυο πίτες καλαμάκια.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 23, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως τη λέξη κρεμόπιτα δεν την έχω ξανακούσει. Και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς στην Αθήνα να πας σε μαγαζί και να ζητήσεις κρεμόπιτα αντί για μπουγάτσα και να σου δώσουν κάτι να φας. Γαλατόπιτα ναι. Το κρεμόπιτα είναι καραμπάμ αγγλισμός. Εκτός αν κάνω τόσο λάθος. Οπότε πες μου πού έχει να πάω να φάω! :) 

Από κρέμες υπάρχουν πολλές. Αραβοσίτου γιώτης, κρέμα καταλάνα, κρεμ μπρουλέ, πανακότα, ρυζόγαλο, κουστάρ. 

Άσε που cream pie σημαίνει και κάτι άλλο που εδώ δεν σου ταιριάζει φυσικά. ;)


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2012)

Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι αυτό το μπουγατσοειδές που λέτε και σε τι διαφέρει από τη μπουγάτσα. 
Το φύλλο πίτας είναι το φύλλο κρούστας; 
Custard pie είναι η φλαν με την ψημένη κρέμα, που είναι συμπαγής, ενώ cream pie είναι οτιδήποτε έχει γέμιση φτιαγμένη χωριστά από τη βάση κι από πάνω δέκα τόνους σαντιγί, όπως το λέμον πάι κλπ. 
Επειδή τους πολέμους του Xοντρού και του Λιγνού με τέτοιες πίτες στα ελλήνικος τους λέμε τουρτοπόλεμους, κάτι τέτοιο θα χρησιμοποιούσα


----------



## bernardina (Jul 23, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Άσε που cream pie σημαίνει και κάτι άλλο που εδώ δεν σου ταιριάζει φυσικά. ;)



Εεεεμ. Τόση ώρα λέω να μη μιλήσω... 

Άσ' το να πάει στην ευχή, βρε Ελλή. Δεν κολλάει εδώ. Κρεμούλα, πουτίγκα ή ακόμα και τούρτα σαν τη boston cream pie, διάλεξε και πάρε.

Επίσης, προσοχή με τη λέξη κουστάρδα γιατί θυμίζει άλλα πράγματα
Άιντε, τσόντα το καταντήσαμε το νηματάκι :s


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Εγώ πάντως τη λέξη κρεμόπιτα δεν την έχω ξανακούσει.



Δεν είναι αγγλισμός. Είναι η λέξη που χρησιμοποιούμε οι Θεσσαλονικείς για την ψευδομπουγάτσα που δεν γίνεται με φύλλο μπουγάτσας.

Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει cream pie το ξέρω αλλά είναι τελείως άσχετο με το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο (με άλλα επεισόδια, πάλι, είναι πιο σχετικό).

Όμως η απόδοση "κρεμόπιτα" κι εμένα δεν μ' άρεσε. Γενικά υπάρχουν διάφορα πράγματα που με προβλημάτισαν και δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστημένος, όπως ο "κυκεών" για το balderdash ή το "ίσα μωρή αγελάδα" για το "holy cow".

Μάλλον θα αλλάξω την κρεμόπιτα με τούρτα. Το "κουστάρδα" φυσικά είναι χαριτολογία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

Επί τη ευκαιρία, θα μεταφράζατε το SUV κι αν ναι, πώς;


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 23, 2012)

> Είναι η λέξη που χρησιμοποιούμε οι Θεσσαλονικείς για την ψευδομπουγάτσα που δεν γίνεται με φύλλο μπουγάτσας.



Εσύ φαντάζομαι το ξέρεις αυτό που θα πω, αλλά απλώς το λέω για όσους διαβάζουν. 

Στους υπότιτλους δεν βάζουμε τοπικά ιδιώματα. Χρησιμοποιούμε τη νέα ελληνική της γραμματικής, εκτός και αν ο ήρωάς μας μιλάει μια τοπική διάλεκτο ή σπαστά αγγλικά, για παράδειγμα, οπότε κι εμείς ακολουθούμε τον τρόπο ομιλίας του κατά δύναμιν. Δεν βάζουμε ποτέ όμως λέξεις που δεν μπορεί να τις αναγνωρίσει το ευρύ κοινό. Δεν θα τον βάζαμε δηλαδή ποτέ να μιλάει βαριά κρητικά ή όποιο άλλο τοπικό ιδίωμα. Άσε που φαίνεται και αστείο. 

Παράδειγμα: μου είχε τύχει κάποτε να κάνω επιμέλεια σε μια μετάφραση που ο μεταφραστής/μεταφράστρια ως γνήσιος βορειοελλαδίτης έγραφε συνέχεια "τον είπα, τον έκανα κεφτέδες, τον έκοψα κλπ" Φυσικά, του τα διόρθωσα όλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

Οι διάλογοι είναι γραμμένοι σε ΚΝΕ και με σχολική ορθογραφία, ακριβώς γι' αυτό. Πολλά απ' αυτά θα τα έγραφα διαφορετικά αν ήταν προσωπικό μου γραπτό. Τελικά το διόρθωσα σε τούρτα. Αυτός είναι κι ο λόγος που δεν ενσωμάτωσα τους υπότιτλους στο αρχείο, ώστε να τους αλλάζω κατά βούληση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία, θα μεταφράζατε το SUV κι αν ναι, πώς;


Δεν νομίζω ότι μεταφράζεται στην πράξη. H IATE δίνει πάντως την απόδοση _αυτοκίνητο όχημα ψυχαγωγίας/εργασίας (ΟΨΕ)_.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 23, 2012)

Και αν καταλάβει κανείς το ΟΨΕ εμένα να με... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2012)

οψέ οψέ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

Μπλιαξ. SUV και πάλι SUV.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 23, 2012)

Κι οψάργας... 

Και κόψε το κ 
και φτιάξε το όψε 
και πάρε με τηλ.
και πάλι απόψε 
να έρθω να σε πάρω
με το SUV
που αμετάφραστο 
τ' αφήνω 
στον υπότιτλο 
γι' αυτό "Άντε, move!"


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Επίσης, προσοχή με τη λέξη κουστάρδα γιατί θυμίζει άλλα πράγματα


Καλημέρα. Μουστάρδα θυμίζει, βέβαια.

Να δω πότε θα βρω χρόνο να δω κι εγώ τα βιντεάκια. Δεν θα έχετε αφήσει τίποτα να διορθώσω... :)


----------



## Irini (Jul 23, 2012)

Ερώτηση: Πού είναι το holy cow και balderdash. Στο διατροφικό υποθέτω; Μου μίλαγε ο σύζυγος μερικές φορές και όλο και κάτι έχασα αλλά δεν αντέχω να τους ξαναδώ ολόκληρους τους τύπους!
Α, όσο για την υφή της cream pie που χρησιμοποιούν, οι μαϊμού cream pie που χρησιμοποιούν για τουρτοπόλεμο δεν περιέχουν τίποτ' άλλο εκτός από σαντιγύ (στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων).


----------



## StellaP (Jul 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία, θα μεταφράζατε το SUV κι αν ναι, πώς;



Δεν είναι αυτά που αδιακρίτως αποκαλούνται τζιπ ή 4Χ4;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

Το holy cow και το balderdash είναι στο άλλο, με τα μπινελίκια. Σαφέστατα πιο δύσκολο στην απόδοση, κυρίως λόγω του ότι το υβρεολόγιο είναι συνήθως πολύ εξαρτημένο απ' την γλώσσα και δύσκολα μεταφράζεται. Μερικές φορές δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα αντίστοιχο. Π.χ. δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο του "καραγκιόζης" στα αγγλικά, όσο κι αν φιλοτιμηθείς να το αντιστοιχίσεις με κάτι παραπλήσιο. Άρα πρέπει είτε να φτιάξεις κάποιον νεολογισμό είτε να βρεις κάτι έστω και έμμεσα κοντινό. Αυτό έκανα με το "ίσα μωρή αγελάδα" (σκέφτηκα και το "άντε ρε βόδι") για το "holy cow", το οποίο υπό άλλες συνθήκες μεταφέρεται και ως κάτι παρόμοιο με τα: για όνομα, έλεος, δεν πάμε καλά, δεν είμαστε καλά, τι λες τώρα, αν είναι δυνατόν, κτλ, αλλά εν προκειμένω η αγελάδα έπρεπε να περιέχεται στην έκφραση (αν δεις το επεισόδιο θα καταλάβεις γιατί).


----------



## Irini (Jul 24, 2012)

Α! Ευχαριστώ!
Για το balderdash, γιατί όχι κάτι απλό όπως μωρολογίες, τρίχες, σαχλαμάρες, μπούρδες;
Το Holy Cow είναι όντως πολύ δύσκολο! Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα ή κάτι σαν "Την αγελάδα μου μέσα" ή "Μα την Αγία Αγελάδα" αλλά είναι θέμα προτίμησης.
Φυσικά, γενικά σχόλια δεν δικαιούμαι να κάνω, γιατί όταν βλέπω καλούς υπότιτλους όπως τους δικούς σου, μπορώ μόνο να υποκλιθώ στο ταλέντο που υπερβαίνει τις ικανότητές μου.
Άσχετο: Ο μπαμπάς μου μια ζωή "Τον άγιο Φυστίκιο" επικαλείται όταν θέλει να βρίσει 

Edit: Για όσους λιώνουν απ' την ζέστη όπως εγώ ή δεν έχουν χρόνο (όπως δεν θα έπρεπε να έχω ούτε κι εγώ, το Holy Cow είναι περίπου στο 6:45 και το Balderdash γύρω στο 11:00 ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2012)

Το balderdash με μπέρδεψε πάρα πολύ γιατί δεν αναφέρεται απλώς αλλά ο Πεν λέει χαρακτηριστικά πως ο τύπος το χρησιμοποιεί λάθος και εξηγεί ποια ήταν η αρχική του σημασία. Επίσης λέει ότι "he feels that using a quaint antiquated word, like balderdash, makes him Oscar Wilde". Θα έπρεπε να κόψω και αυτήν την αναφορά και την επεξήγηση της λέξης. Έτσι άρχισα να ψάχνω μείγματα ποτών που να σημαίνουν και κάτι άλλο εκτός από το ποτό αλλά και να μοιάζουν εκλεπτυσμένες λέξεις. Νομίζω ότι με το "κυκεών" ήμουν αρκετά τυχερός, αν και δεν είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος.

Με το Holy Cow προτίμησα να μην πάω σε νεολογισμό, γιατί παρουσιάζεται σαν η μετάφραση του Santa Vaca να είναι ευθέως αντίστοιχη μιας γνώριμης έκφρασης. Αυτό βέβαια ισχύει για τα αγγλικά, όχι όμως και για τα ελληνικά. Υπόψιν ότι έκανα μεταγραφή του Vaca σε Βόκα, γιατί έτσι μού ακούγεται ότι το προφέρουν στην εκπομπή και γιατί υπάρχει η λέξη σαν βόκα, στα μακεδονίτικα (αλλά και σαν βάκα, στα βλάχικα).

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 26, 2012)

Ανέβασα ένα ακόμα. Αυτό μού πήρε λιγότερο χρόνο από τα προηγούμενα, αλλά σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν κάποιες μεταφραστικές διαφωνίες. Είναι το 6ο επεισόδιο της 6ης σεζόν και ασχολείται με την οικολογία. Ιδού:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> custard


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2006-custard


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2012)

Είδα ένα μέρος του επεισοδίου. Μερικές παρατηρήσεις μου:

1) Στην περιγραφή του επεισοδίου στο YouTube: Όχι *εξ' ακοής, αλλά εξ ακοής. Δεν χρειάζεται απόστροφο το "εξ".

2) Γιατί να αποδώσεις το "at his best" με την εξωπραγματική έκφραση "στα ντουζένια του"; Αυτό καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι το ρέτζιστερ της έκφρασης "at his best"; 

3) Γιατί μεταφράζεις το profanity ως "μπινελίκια"; Δηλαδή, χρησιμοποιείς μια βαριά σλανγκ ελληνική λέξη, ενώ η αντίστοιχη αγγλική δεν είναι σλανγκ. Η αντίστοιχου ρέτζιστερ ελληνική λέξη είναι βωμολοχία, αισχρολογία.

4) "Carlin and our side lost..." = O Κάρλιν και η φράξιά μας έχασαν. 
Το οur side αποδίδεται "φράξια"; Γιατί; Ποιος θα ονόμαζε φράξια τη "δική του πλευρά" στα ελληνικά;

5) Freedom-hating = μισελευθεριακή; Εντάξει, λεξιπλασία, καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ποιος θα την καταλάβει; Εγώ την κατάλαβα επειδή άκουσα το αγγλικό, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει.

6) "Σημείωση του Μεταφραστή" σε υποτίτλους; Ούτε με σφαίρες. Πρώτον, δεν έχει κανένας τον χρόνο να τη διαβάσει. Σταμάτησα το βίντεο, το γύρισα πίσω και το ακινητοποίησα για να τη διαβάσω. Δεύτερον, δεν είναι αυτή η δουλειά του υποτίτλου, διαφέρει από την έντυπη μετάφραση. 

7) Γιατί απέδωσες τη λέξη bungle ως "φιρφιρίκι"; You bungled it up = Τα φιρφιρίκιασες. Υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη; Την έφτιαξες εσύ; Τη βρήκες στο slang.gr; Μα το bungle υπάρχει σε όλα τα λεξικά, δεν χρειάζεται να μπεις στο Urban Dictionary για να τη βρεις.

Λοιπόν, δεν θα πω περισσότερα, νομίζω ότι έπιασες το νόημά μου: Γράφεις πράγματα που δεν τα είπε ο ομιλητής, σε διαφορετικό ρέτζιστερ από αυτό που χρησιμοποιεί. Η δουλειά του υποτιτλιστή δεν είναι να εφευρίσκει απίθανες λέξεις που μέχρι να σκεφτεί ο θεατής τι μπορεί να σημαίνουν, έχει χάσει τους επόμενους δύο υποτίτλους. Αν σε μια ταινία ο σεναριογράφος έχει φτιάξει μια δική του λέξη, σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να φτιάξεις κι εσύ μια δική σου. Αλλά εδώ είναι ντοκιμαντέρ, και απ' ό,τι ακούω οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι απόλυτα mainstream. Όταν χρησιμοποιούν χυδαίες λέξεις, έχεις το δικαίωμα να τις αποδώσεις εξίσου χυδαία -- αλλά όχι πιο χυδαία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

1. Η απόστροφος στο εξ μού ξέφυγε. Συνηθίζω να την βάζω, παρά το ότι δεν χρειάζεται, από προσωπική πετριά. Αλλά απ' την στιγμή που υποτίθεται ότι γράφω υπότιτλους, έπρεπε να το βγάλω. Δύναμη της συνήθειας. Όμως έχεις δίκιο.

2. Το "στα ντουζένια του" δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά το έκανα χάριν οικονομίας χώρου. Οκέι, όχι και τόσο πετυχημένη επιλογή, συμφωνώ.

3. Το profanity το μετάφρασα με πολλούς διαφορετικούς τρόπους (βρίσιμο, χυδαιολογία, αισχρόλογα, ύβρεις, βλαστήμιες, αθυροστομία, βρισιές, χυδαιότητα και μπινελίκι). Σε 2 περιπτώσεις το παρέκαμψα περιφραστικά. Προσπάθησα να διαλέξω το κατάλληλο register κάθε φορά. Οπότε νομίζω ότι είσαι λίγο αυστηρή στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

4. Το "πλευρά μας" δεν μου κάθεται καλά σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση. Αλλά μπορεί και να είναι απλά δική μου αίσθηση και να κάνω λάθος. Εγώ πάντως χρησιμοποιώ συχνά την συγκεκριμένη λέξη.

5. Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να βάλω που να μην τρώει χώρο;

6. Αυτό βασικά το έβαλα από βίτσιο. Αν έγραφα επαγγελματικά υπότιτλους, αν δηλαδή ήμουν στ' αλήθεια μεταφραστής, δεν θα το έκανα ποτέ. Το έβαλα μόνο και μόνο επειδή μισώ το misquotation, επειδή είμαι ερασιτέχνης και κανείς δεν θα μου την πει ούτε θα με κράξει στο αφεντικό και επειδή ο χρήστης έχει την δυνατότητα να σταματήσει το βίντεο. Αρχικά είχα βάλει κι άλλες σημειώσεις και τις πέταξα γιατί απλά δεν χωρούσαν χρονικά. Αυτή μετά βίας χωρούσε και ήθελα να την κρατήσω.

7. Ξεκάθαρα γιατί το "τα θαλασσώνω" δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο και ο τύπος ισχυρίζεται ότι το προτιμάει γιατί ηχεί αστεία. Η λέξη φιρφιρίκι υπάρχει, η λέξη φιρφιρικιάζω όχι. Πιστεύω ότι στον θεατή είναι κατανοητό λόγω συγκειμένου. Την εκδοχή του slang.gr δεν την ήξερα καν.

Πίστεψέ με, όλα όσα σχολιάζεις με προβλημάτισαν και κατέληξα στις συγκεκριμένες αποδόσεις για τους λόγους που αναφέρω. Δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας. Η μετάφραση μού πήρε αρκετές ώρες. Π.χ., ξόδεψα τουλάχιστον μια ώρα ψάχνοντας κάτι καλύτερο από το "τα θαλασσώνω", ενώ ο κυκεώνας μού πήρε τουλάχιστον τρεις ώρες ψαξίματος. Εν τούτοις, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις παρατηρήσεις και μετράνε πάρα πολύ, ειδικά λόγω της εμπειρίας που έχεις στον υποτιτλισμό. Ξαναλέω βέβαια ότι κάποια πράγματα θα ήταν διαφορετικά αν το έκανα για βιοποριστικούς λόγους κι όχι για να χαζομαρίσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2012)

Κοίτα, ή είναι ερασιτεχνικό πόνημα που δεν τηρεί τους κανόνες της μετάφρασης, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να εκφράζουμε παρατηρήσεις, ή είναι μεν ερασιτεχνικό, αλλά έκανες κάθε προσπάθεια να μοιάζει με επαγγελματικό, οπότε αξίζει να κάνουμε κριτική. Χωρίς να θέλω να σε στενοχωρήσω, όταν κάποιος κάνει κάτι ερασιτεχνικά και για χόμπι, άρα δικαιολογεί τον εαυτό του για όλες τις αστοχίες που έχει κάνει, μπορεί μετά να ζητήσει την ειλικρινή κριτική των τρίτων; Ή θέλει απλώς να του χαϊδέψουν τα αυτιά; Εγώ νόμισα ότι δεν ήθελες να σου χαϊδέψω τα αυτιά.



> Το profanity το μετάφρασα με πολλούς διαφορετικούς τρόπους (βρίσιμο, χυδαιολογία, αισχρόλογα, ύβρεις, βλαστήμιες, αθυροστομία, βρισιές, χυδαιότητα και μπινελίκι). Σε 2 περιπτώσεις το παρέκαμψα περιφραστικά. Προσπάθησα να διαλέξω το κατάλληλο register κάθε φορά. Οπότε νομίζω ότι είσαι λίγο αυστηρή στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


Γιατί όλα αυτά; Ο άνθρωπος λέει μία λέξη: profanity. Πώς σκέφτηκες ότι πρέπει να έχεις σε κάθε υπότιτλο και διαφορετική μετάφραση της ίδιας λέξης; Ο ίδιος γιατί δεν σκέφτηκε να αλλάζει τη λέξη για ποικιλία; Γιατί να το παρακάμψεις περιφραστικά; Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως η λέξη profanity δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως "μπινελίκια".

Όσο για την επιλογή "φιρφιρικιάζω" αντί του "τα θαλασσώνω", υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες λέξεις της καθομιλουμένης για να αποδώσουν το bungle. Αν ο ομιλητής ήθελε να χρησιμοποιήσει μια λεξιπλασία, θα το είχε κάνει και θα σου είχε δώσει την άδεια να κάνεις και μια δική σου. Το bungle υπάρχει σε όλα τα mainstream λεξικά. Μπορείς να βάλεις μια ερώτηση στη Λεξιλογία και να σου προτείνουν δέκα διαφορετικές αποδόσεις. Πες "τα σκάτωσα, τα έκανα μαντάρα".

Το επιχείρημα "μισώ τα misquotations", όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να πετάς εμβόλιμες παρατηρήσεις ανάμεσα στους υποτίτλους. Εκτός αν δεν σε νοιάζει που δεν θα τη διαβάσει κανένας. Όπως σου είπα, για να το διαβάσω, γύρισα το βίντεο πίσω και το σταμάτησα. Τι νόημα έχει λοιπόν που το έγραψες εκεί; Μπορείς να κάνεις την επισήμανσή σου στις παρατηρήσεις που έχεις γράψει μαζί με το βίντεο στο YouTube.

Δεν θα επανέλθω στα υπόλοιπα θέματα, επειδή όλα τα κάλυψα με τη γενική παρατήρηση ότι στους υποτίτλους δεν χρησιμοποιούμε λέξεις που: 
1) Δεν αποδίδουν το νόημα στο συγκεκριμένο ρέτζιστερ.
2) Είναι τόσο ιδιωματικές που μόνο στην παρέα μας ή στην τοπική μας ντοπιολαλιά θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιούνται.
3) Είναι εντελώς αδιαφανείς δικές μας λεξιπλασίες.

Θα φέρω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα: Οι νέοι μεταφραστές που επιχειρούν να μάθουν υποτιτλισμό παρουσιάζουν περισσότερο το αντίθετο φαινόμενο, της υπερβολικά τυπικής, αγκυλωμένης διατύπωσης. Αναγκάζομαι να τους υπενθυμίζω συνέχεια ότι πρέπει να χαλαρώσουν λιγάκι, καμιά φορά αγγίζουν και τα όρια της καθαρεύουσας. Αλλά αν πάμε στο αντίθετο άκρο, και βλέπουμε έναν άνθρωπο που μιλάει σ' ένα ντοκιμαντέρ και του βάζουμε στο στόμα λέξεις ακραίας σλανγκ, είναι ακόμα πιο προβληματικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Εγώ δεν πρόλαβα ακόμα να κοιτάξω κάποιο βιντεάκι προσεκτικά. Έβαλα χτες και έπαιζε το πρώτο διατροφικό, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθώ, είχε ανταγωνισμό από Μπολτ και άλλους του δρόμου. Μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση, επειδή μου το θύμισε το σχόλιο της Αλεξάνδρας: είδα κάποιο «προσλαμβάνω» που μου φάνηκε εκεί που το είδα πολύ λόγιο σε σχέση με κάποιο «παίρνω» που θα περίμενα εκεί. Γενικά, θα έπρεπε να γίνει πιο πυκνός ο λόγος της μετάφρασης για να προλαβαίνει να διαβάζει όποιος δεν ξέρει αγγλικά. Από τεχνική άποψη θα ήθελα να είναι μεγαλύτερα τα γράμματα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μάλλον άκουγα παρά κοίταζα υπότιτλους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

Προκαταβολικά ζητώ συγγνώμη για το μέγεθος της δημοσίευσης, αλλά θέλω να διευκρινίσω κάποια πράγματα.



nickel said:


> Από τεχνική άποψη θα ήθελα να είναι μεγαλύτερα τα γράμματα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μάλλον άκουγα παρά κοίταζα υπότιτλους.



Αυτό το ρυθμίζεις εσύ, μέσα από τις επιλογές του βίντεο (πατάς στο κουμπί CC και το αλλάζεις από τα settings). Αν θυμάμαι καλά, το αρχικό είναι σε 22 Arial, που είναι αρκετά μεγάλα. Πιθανώς να το είχες ρυθμισμένο σε μικρότερο μέγεθος, από άλλο βίντεο.

Αλεξάνδρα, η προσπάθειά μου φιλοδοξεί να είναι στην δεύτερη κατηγορία. Ερασιτεχνικοί μεν, προσπαθώντας να παίξω με κανόνες, δε. Νομίζω ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν ήμουν υπερβολικός. Στις δε παρατηρήσεις σου, συμφώνησα και η μόνη μου αντίρρηση είναι στην μετάφραση του profanity. Αυτό που έγραψα είναι εξηγήσεις του γιατί έκανα το ένα και το άλλο, όχι διαφωνίες. Φυσικά και με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη σας και την παίρνω σοβαρά. Και είναι πράγματα που στο μέλλον θα κοιτάξω να διορθώσω. Δεν δικαιολογώ τα λάθη ή τις αστοχίες, απλά τα αιτιολογώ. Δηλαδή υπογραμμίζω ότι μού είναι ήδη γνωστά αυτά και καταλαβαίνω τις αντιρρήσεις. Μάλιστα περίμενα να την ακούσω και πιο άγρια, για διάφορα άλλα πράγματα. Δεν φοβάμαι την κριτική ούτε την σνομπάρω. Θέλω την κριτική. Αλλιώς δεν θα τα έβαζα εδώ. Ούτε φυσικά τα έβαλα για να μου πείτε μπράβο ή "θαυμάστε με" ή να μου χαϊδέψετε τα αφτιά. Δεν μου αρέσει να μού χαϊδεύουν τα αφτιά. Γαργαλιέμαι.

Ο λόγος που δεν ρώτησα διάφορα πράγματα, εδώ*, ήταν ότι ήθελα να δοκιμάσω τις δυνάμεις μου για να δω πώς τα κατάφερα. Δεν είμαι μεταφραστής, δεν έχω σπουδάσει κάτι σχετικό και ως εκ τούτου δεν είναι εμπειρία το μόνο που μου λείπει, αλλά πολλά πράγματα που δεν μαθαίνονται εύκολα και δεν μαθαίνονται δωρεάν. Δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να κάνει τον δάσκαλο σε ερασιτέχνες και να δίνει τον -προφανώς πολύτιμο- χρόνο του απαντώντας σε απορίες ή αμφιβολίες κάποιου που δεν ζει απ' αυτό και άρα δεν είναι δυνατόν να ενδιαφέρεται τόσο πολύ. Όσο κι αν μου αρέσει, θα είμαι πάντα ερασιτέχνης. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει. Όσο καλή και να είναι η άσκηση ύφους, πάντα θα υπάρχουν γκάφες, αστοχίες και bungling. Μερικά πράγματα τα δοκίμασα για να δω αν θεωρούνται αποδεκτά. Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις, δεν θα μάθεις. Για πολλά πράγματα αμφέβαλα και τα άφησα, για να δω αν θα τα σχολιάσει κανείς ή θα είναι αποδεκτά.

Ωστόσο, ναι, θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να το δει κανείς με λιγότερη αυστηρότητα, από την στιγμή που δεν είναι επαγγελματική και να κρίνει μόνο το πώς τα πάει σαν ερασιτεχνική που φιλοδοξεί να κοντράρει μια μέτρια επαγγελματική απόδοση. Ακριβώς όπως θα επιδείκνυε κανείς λιγότερη αυστηρότητα σε ένα έργο υποτιτλισμού σε σχέση με απλή μετάφραση, λόγω της γνώσης των τεχνικών περιορισμών, έτσι θα πρέπει να είναι λιγότερο αυστηρή η κρίση, γνωρίζοντας ποιες είναι οι εκ των προτέρων αδυναμίες του ερασιτέχνη. Η κριτική σου μού άφησε στο τέλος την εντύπωση του "τα μπουρδούκλωσες αρκετά, θα έπρεπε να ξαναγραφτεί απ' την αρχή, δεν αξίζει να δω το υπόλοιπο". Φυσικά ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να διαθέσει τον χρόνο του καταπώς θέλει και δεν θα αισθανόμουν άσχημα αν μου έλεγες ότι όντως δεν αξίζει τον χρόνο σου. Κι αν όντως η γνώμη σου είναι ότι η μετάφραση πάσχει σε σημείο να χαλάει την σειρά, να το πεις χωρίς φόβο ότι θα στενοχωρηθώ. Θα στενοχωρηθώ, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία. Χαίρομαι μάλιστα και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ που κάθισες να εκφράσεις με συγκεκριμένα επιχειρήματα συγκεκριμένα σημεία, που είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιον να γίνει καλύτερος. Προσφάτως ο nickel μού είπε κάτι ανάλογο για μια άλλη μου απόπειρα και, ενώ στενοχωρήθηκα, ξέρω ότι η άποψή του μετράει και επίσης την εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ. Αν μου πει ένας μεταφραστής ότι η μετάφρασή μου είναι μπούρδα, είναι μπούρδα. Τελεία και παύλα.


* στην πραγματικότητα, ρώτησα 2-3 πράγματα τεχνικής φύσεως, όπως για την γραφή της Greenpeace, την απόδοση Green Movement και την απόδοση των τίτλων Earl, Lord, κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ΠΔεν μου αρέσει να μού χαϊδεύουν τα αφτιά. Γαργαλιέμαι.


Ααα, αν είναι αριστοτέχνης ο άλλος ή αριστοτεχνίτρα η άλλη στο εν λόγω τρυφερό σπορ, δεν γαργαλιεται το υποκείμενο που δέχεται τις θωπείες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ααα, αν είναι αριστοτέχνης ο άλλος ή αριστοτεχνίτρα η άλλη στο εν λόγω τρυφερό σπορ, δεν γαργαλιεται το υποκείμενο που δέχεται τις θωπείες.



Χμμμ... αριστοτεχνίτρα ή αριστοτεχνίτισσα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ααα, αν είναι αριστοτέχνης ο άλλος ή αριστοτεχνίτρα η άλλη ...


Άλλο η _τεχνίτρα_. _Ο αριστοτέχνης > η αριστοτέχνισσα_.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αριστοτέχνης&dq=


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2012)

Δεν είπα ότι η μετάφραση πάσχει σε σημείο που να χαλάει τη σειρά. Αυτό που σου υπέδειξα είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου το κυριότερο ψεγάδι της μετάφρασής σου, και είναι κάτι που διορθώνεται εύκολα, επειδή ανταποκρίνεται σε συγκεκριμένο κανόνα. Από την ώρα που κάνω αρνητική κριτική για κάποια πράγματα, είναι δεδομένο ότι θα ακουστεί κάπως σκληρή. Ίσως η απόφασή σου να ανεβάσεις το βίντεο με τους υποτίτλους στο YouTube πατάει λίγο πάνω στα όρια μεταξύ ερασιτέχνη και επαγγελματία. Μπορεί να το δει οποιοσδήποτε, και μάλιστα να θεωρήσει ότι η μετάφρασή σου είναι έγκυρη. Αυτό θα μου πεις κάνουν όλοι οι ερασιτέχνες που ανεβάζουν υποτίτλους στα διάφορα σάιτ, αλλά εσύ το πήγες ένα βήμα πιο πέρα, τους έβαλες κιόλας πάνω στο βίντεο.

Όσο για το αν ένας ερασιτέχνης υποτιτλιστής μπορεί να γίνει επαγγελματίας, γνωρίζω ουκ ολίγους που το επιχειρούν, και μερικοί το καταφέρνουν κιόλας. Όταν ο ερασιτέχνης υποτιτλιστής έχει κάποια ελαττώματα, άλλα διορθώνονται και άλλα όχι. Αν π.χ. το πρόβλημα είναι παρανοήσεις και γκάφες, σολοικισμοί και μαργαριτάρια, αυτό δυστυχώς δεν διορθώνεται. Αν η μετάφρασή σου ήταν σ' αυτή την κατηγορία, δεν θα σου έλεγα καν τη γνώμη μου. Άλλοι ερασιτέχνες έχουν το ελάττωμα της υπερβολικής βιασύνης. Είναι αυτοί που κάνουν αγώνα δρόμου ποιος θα ανεβάσει πρώτος υποτίτλους για ένα καινούργιο επεισόδιο που προβλήθηκε το προηγούμενο 24ωρο. Ούτε μ' αυτούς θα μπορούσα να ασχοληθώ, επειδή αυτό το ελάττωμα δύσκολα κόβεται, και θα δίνουν πάντα ένα αποτέλεσμα κάτω του μετρίου. Αλλά αν εσένα σε ικανοποιεί αυτό το χόμπι, και θέλεις να το συνεχίσεις, είναι εύκολο να διορθώσεις κάποια πράγματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ. Όπως είπα, η κριτική ατόμων που ασχολούνται με το αντικείμενο είναι πολύτιμη. Ειδικά όταν είναι στοχευμένη, ώστε να μπορεί ο άλλος να καταλάβει τι φταίει. Πραγματικά, σ' ευχαριστώ που κάθισες κι ασχολήθηκες, δεν το λέω από ευγένεια. Τους υπότιτλους τούς έβαλα, στο βίντεο, με youtube captions, που μπορεί κανείς να απενεργοποιήσει, δηλαδή δεν περιέχονται στο βίντεο. Ο λόγος που δεν τους ανέβασα σε site υποτίτλων, είναι ότι ήθελα ο χρονισμός να είσαι σωστός κι επειδή κυκλοφορούν τα επεισόδια αυτά σε διάφορες εκδόσεις κι επειδή σαν θεατή μου την δίνουν οι ασυγχρόνιστοι υπότιτλοι, αποφάσισα να τους ανεβάσω παρέα με το βίντεο. Στην περιγραφή του βίντεο έγραψα: "Η μετάφραση υποτίτλων έγινε εξ' ακοής. Κάθε σχόλιο δεκτόν", οπότε νομίζω ότι είναι αυτονόητο ότι είναι ερασιτεχνικοί. Βέβαια θα μου πεις δεν διαβάζουν όλοι την περιγραφή του βίντεο, κάτι που νομίζω ότι είναι κακή συνήθεια, γιατί μετά βλέπεις σχόλια που πραγματεύονται ζητήματα που θα είχαν λυθεί αυτόματα αν την είχαν διαβάσει -την περιγραφή.

Όμως καταλαβαίνω την πλευρά σου και, αν αυτό σε ενοχλεί σαν επαγγελματία, μπορώ να βάλω και μια ειδοποίηση πάνω στο βίντεο.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2012)

Και:


Hellegennes said:


> 3. Το profanity το μετάφρασα με πολλούς διαφορετικούς τρόπους (βρίσιμο, χυδαιολογία, αισχρόλογα, ύβρεις, βλαστήμιες, αθυροστομία, βρισιές, χυδαιότητα και μπινελίκι). Σε 2 περιπτώσεις το παρέκαμψα περιφραστικά. Προσπάθησα να διαλέξω το κατάλληλο register κάθε φορά. Οπότε νομίζω ότι είσαι λίγο αυστηρή στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


Η λέξη αυτή έχει ένα υφολογικό επίπεδο. Ακόμα κι αν κανείς διαφωνήσει εδώ, σίγουρα θα συμφωνήσει σε ένα σημείο: δεν είναι αργκό. Επομένως, δεν μπορείς να γράψεις _μπινελίκι_. Δεύτερον, όπως νομίζω λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα, αν το πρωτότυπο έργο λέει μόνο profanity, κι εσύ μεταφράσεις τη λέξη κάθε φορά με άλλο τρόπο, παρεμβαίνεις στο πρωτότυπο έργο. Θέλω να πω, αν ο σεναριογράφος/συγγραφέας κλπ γράφει μία μόνο λέξη, αυτό αποτελεί προφανώς επιλογή του και στοιχείο του ύφους του - αν χρησιμοποιήσεις διάφορες αποδόσεις, προφανώς λες «εμένα δε μ' αρέσει, άρα θα γράψω κάτι άλλο για ποικιλία». Που θα ήταν οκ αν έκανες διασκευή. 



Hellegennes said:


> Ακριβώς όπως θα επιδείκνυε κανείς λιγότερη αυστηρότητα σε ένα έργο υποτιτλισμού σε σχέση με απλή μετάφραση, λόγω της γνώσης των τεχνικών περιορισμών [...]


Αυτό δεν είναι ακριβές. Αν κανείς θέλει να προσεγγίσει με κριτική ματιά ένα οποιοδήποτε μεταφραστικό έργο, θα λάβει κατ' αρχάς υπόψη το είδος του έργου που μεταφράζεται, και τις ανάγκες των αποδεκτών. Για μένα, η προσέγγιση «υπότιτλος είναι, δεν πειράζει», είναι πολύ λάθος. Ο βασικός λόγος είναι ότι οι υπότιτλοι έχουν απήχηση σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο κοινό, και συμβάλλουν στην παγίωση ορολογίας πολύ περισσότερο από το οποιοδήποτε βιβλίο (τα λέγαμε και στο νήμα για τον serial killer, που δεν είναι δολοφόνος *κατά συρροή*). Ένας άλλος λόγος είναι ότι δεν δείχνει σεβασμό προς τον αποδέκτη. 

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: δεν λέω φυσικά ότι τα λάθη στους υπότιτλους είναι έγκλημα καθοσίωσης. Λέω ότι η σκόπιμη προχειρότητα στη μετάφραση υποτίτλων δείχνει ασέβεια προς τον αποδέκτη και αδιαφορία προς ένα έργο που, στο κάτω κάτω, τις περισσότερες φορές ο υποτιτλιστής το αναλαμβάνει οικειοθελώς.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

@53-54: Το 'γραψα αρχικά κι εγώ _αριστοτέχνισσα_, αλλά μου άρεσε περισσότερο ο συμφυρμός και τ' άλλαξα τελικά. Πάντως χαίρομαι που δεν διαφωνείτε στο πραγματολογικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> ... Ο βασικός λόγος είναι ότι οι υπότιτλοι *έχουν απήχηση* σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο κοινό, και *συμβάλλουν στην παγίωση ορολογίας* πολύ περισσότερο από το οποιοδήποτε βιβλίο [...] Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: δεν λέω φυσικά ότι τα λάθη στους υπότιτλους είναι *έγκλημα καθοσίωσης*...



Είναι, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου, *έγκλημα καθιέρωσης*. :)


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 14, 2013)

όταν περνάει από την οθόνη μια κάρτα με στοιχεία, ποια είναι η συνιστώμενη αντιμετώπιση; 
ένα *παράδειγμα*
Οι αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι προφανώς δεν αποδίδουν τίποτα, θεωρώντας ότι ο θεατής έχει τον χρόνο είτε να διαβάσει την κάρτα είτε να παγώσει την εικόνα και να διαβάσει με την ησυχία του. Στο παράδειγμα η κάρτα περνάει για ακριβώς 3 δευτερόλεπτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2013)

Κάνε λίγο πιο σαφή την ερώτησή σου, αν γίνεται. Τι εννοείς "συνιστώμενη αντιμετώπιση"; Αν θα βάλουμε ελληνικό υπότιτλο που θα μας πληροφορεί τι λέει αυτή η κάρτα;


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 14, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Κάνε λίγο πιο σαφή την ερώτησή σου, αν γίνεται. Τι εννοείς "συνιστώμενη αντιμετώπιση"; Αν θα βάλουμε ελληνικό υπότιτλο που θα μας πληροφορεί τι λέει αυτή η κάρτα;



αυτό αφενός, κι αφετέρου διαλέγουμε τι θα μεταφράσουμε; Στην εικόνα του παραδείγματος π.χ. λέει πολλά πράγματα, που αν αποδίδονταν 100% τα γράμματα θα κάλυπταν όλη την οθόνη, μέχρι και την φωτογραφία του ηθοποιού.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολλές φορές αυτά απλώς προσθέτουν στην «αυθεντικότητα», όχι στην πλοκή. Αν έχει 10 στοιχεία να δεις και προλαβαίνεις να δεις ένα, πώς θα σε κάνει ο σκηνοθέτης να δεις αυτό που θέλει; Άρα και πώς να διαλέξει ο υποτιτλιστής;

Εκεί ωστόσο που προσθέτουν κάποιο στοιχείο στην πλοκή, φροντίζουν να ξεχωρίζει και έχουν υπολογίσει τι θα προλάβει να διαβάσει ο θεατής. Με παρόμοιο σκεπτικό, μπορεί να διαλέξει και ο υποτιτλιστής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2013)

Μια λύση που έχω δει σε μεταγλωττισμένα έργα είναι ότι αντικαθιστούν την πρωτότυπη οθόνη, αφού την δείξουν για λίγο, με μια περίληψη των κρίσιμων περιεχομένων της (όπως επί βωβού κινηματογράφου).

Μια άλλη λύση, που δεν ξέρω αν συνηθίζεται, θα ήταν ίσως κάτι σαν επεξήγηση μέσα σε παρένθεση, έτσι:

(στην οθόνη: η καρτέλα με τα στοιχεία από τη σύλληψή του τάδε)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 14, 2013)

Αποκλείεται σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα να προλάβει ο θεατής να διαβάσει την κάρτα. Άρα είναι αυτό που λέει ο nickel.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2013)

Εφόσον η κάρτα αυτή έμεινε στην οθόνη 3 δευτερόλεπτα, ο αγγλόφωνος θεατής δεν προλαβαίνει να διαβάσει παραπάνω από 45-50 χαρακτήρες, μαζί με τα κενά. Άρα κανένας δεν προλαβαίνει να μελετήσει αυτές τις πληροφορίες αν δεν παγώσει την εικόνα. Όσον αφορά τον ξενόγλωσσο θεατή, επιλέγουμε να βάλουμε έναν λιτό υπότιτλο που θα περιέχει την πιο χρήσιμη για την πλοκή της ταινίας πληροφορία. Αν π.χ. η σημαντική πληροφορία είναι το drug trafficking, θα βάλουμε έναν υπότιτλο που να αναφέρει αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2014)

Ένα ωραίο γαλλικό ανέκδοτο:

“There’s a glut of people now who are trained but can’t find enough work,” said John Miller, a British-born French-based translator. “That has forced the prices down” — to 1 euro a subtitle or worse — “because there are people who are prepared to work for next to nothing.”

Δηλαδή, κύριέ μου, αν η ταινία έχει 1200 υποτίτλους, παίρνετε αμοιβή 1200 ευρώ; Και διαμαρτύρεστε, ε; Είναι χαμηλά οι τιμές. Σας καταλαβαίνω.

www.nytimes.com/2014/06/22/movies/for-subtitlers-challenges-of-meaning-and-nuance.html


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2014)

Σκέψου όμως ότι στη Γαλλία υποτιτλίζονται ελάχιστα πράγματα, οπότε ο υποτιτλιστής θα θεωρείται και σπάνιο είδος :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2014)

Εννοείς ότι κυρίως μεταγλωττίζονται οι ταινίες; Δεν το είχα αντιληφθεί αυτό.


----------



## rogne (Jun 20, 2014)

Στη γαλλική τηλεόραση, σπάνια υποτιτλίζονται αντί να μεταγλωττίζονται οι ταινίες, για τις δε σειρές ας μην το συζητήσουμε καν, δεν υποτιτλίζονται ποτέ. Στο σινεμά, είναι μάλλον 50-50: κυκλοφορούν ταυτόχρονα η VF (version française) και η VOST (version originale sous-titrée).


----------



## Marinos (Jun 20, 2014)

Εξού και η ατάκα από τον _Μικρό Νικόλα_ του Γκοσινύ, όπου εμφανίζεται στην τάξη ένας Άγγλος μαθητής που δεν ξέρει γρυ γαλλικά (και δεν ξαναεμφανίζεται, μετά τα γαλλικά που του μαθαίνουν οι συμμαθητές του την πρώτη μέρα): --_Είναι που μιλάει σε βερσιόν οριζινάλ, βρε μπουμπούνα_.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Εννοείς ότι κυρίως μεταγλωττίζονται οι ταινίες; Δεν το είχα αντιληφθεί αυτό.


Ναι, κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό - από τη δική μου εκτίμηση γύρω στο 95%. Υπάρχουν, ας πούμε, άνθρωποι στη Γαλλία (όπως και στην Ιταλία ή στην Ισπανία) που δεν ξέρουν πώς είναι η φωνή του Μπρους Γουίλις, του Αλ Πατσίνο και άλλων διάσημων Αμερικάνων ηθοποιών.



rogne said:


> Στη γαλλική τηλεόραση, σπάνια υποτιτλίζονται αντί να μεταγλωττίζονται οι ταινίες, για τις δε σειρές ας μην το συζητήσουμε καν, δεν υποτιτλίζονται ποτέ. Στο σινεμά, είναι μάλλον 50-50: κυκλοφορούν ταυτόχρονα η VF (version française) και η VOST (version originale sous-titrée).


Νομίζω ότι υποτιτλισμένες ταινίες μπορείς να δεις ευκολότερα κυρίως στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα - δεν ξέρω αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει, αλλά θυμάμαι στο Στρασβούργο παλιότερα μόνο ένας κινηματογράφος έπαιζε υποτιτλισμένες ταινίες (εκεί να δείτε, The Full Monty με γαλλικό υπότιτλο... ασκήσεις ετοιμότητας!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2014)

Τα ίδια και στη Γερμανία, βέβαια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2014)

Θυμήθηκα τώρα ένα συγκάτοικο Ισπανό που είχα στα εξωτερικά, που μια φορά μας άκουσε που λέγαμε με κάτι άλλους φίλους «ασταλαβίστα, μπέιμπι» με φωνή Σβαρτσενέγκερ και δεν καταλάβαινε γιατί γελούσαμε, γιατί στην αντίστοιχη ταινία που κυκλοφόρησε στην Ισπανία μεταγλωττισμένη, ο Εξολοθρευτής λέει «σαγιονάρα»


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2014)

Ήξερα για τη Γερμανία και την Ισπανία, δεν το ήξερα για τη Γαλλία.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2014)

Γατάκια, να πάτε Ρωσία όπου είναι μεταγλωττισμένα όλα αλλά με voice over — που συχνά το κάνει ένα άτομο για όλες τις φωνές, αντρικές-γυναικείες-παιδικές.


----------



## Themis (Jun 20, 2014)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, ο μεταγλωττισμός έδινε κι έπαιρνε στη Γαλλία μετά τον πόλεμο. Είχα διαβάσει παλιά μια μελέτη περί λειτουργικού αναλφαβητισμού η οποία πρότεινε σαν πρώτο μέτρο την κατάργηση της μεταγλώττισης (το ποσοστό του λειτουργικού αναλφαβητισμού, γύρω στο 1985-90, υπολογιζόταν στο 40% του πληθυσμού). Μετά, με τις νέες τεχνολογίες μετάδοσης, κάποια κανάλια είχαν δυνατότητα να δει κάποιος και τη βερσιόν οριζινάλ. Μετά έκοψα την τηλεόραση και δεν ξέρω τι έγινε.

Η Παλάβρα λέει ότι _"στο Στρασβούργο παλιότερα μόνο ένας κινηματογράφος έπαιζε υποτιτλισμένες ταινίες (εκεί να δείτε, The Full Monty με γαλλικό υπότιτλο... ασκήσεις ετοιμότητας!)"_. Πφφφ! Πολύ λάιτ καταστάσεις. Οι βελγικές διανομές παίζονται σε βερσιόν οριζινάλ με υπότιτλους γαλλικούς _και ταυτόχρονα_ φλαμανδικούς. Η πάνω σειρά είναι μία γλώσσα και η από κάτω άλλη. Το μάτι σου πρέπει να μάθει να σημαδεύει με ακρίβεια...

Μια αξέχαστη εμπειρία ενός γαλλικά μεταγλωττισμένου καουμπόικου ήταν που στο μπαρ η ένταση ανέβαινε, τα δάχτυλα χάιδευαν νευρικά τις θήκες των εξάσφαιρων, και ο (αξύριστος και χωρίς μπριγιαντίνη) κακός λέει όσο πιο δυσοίωνα παίρνει ο νους: I'm gonna kill you, son of a bitch! 'Οπερ στη γαλλική μεταγλώττιση εγένετο: Je vais vous tuer, salaud! Άλλο πράγμα η γαλατική ευγένεια!

Και από ισοπέδωση φωνών, μην το συζητάμε. Πλήρης ισοπέδωση. Προχωρημένος νταλαρισμός.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2014)

Themis said:


> Μια αξέχαστη εμπειρία ενός γαλλικά μεταγλωττισμένου καουμπόικου ήταν που στο μπαρ η ένταση ανέβαινε, τα δάχτυλα χάιδευαν νευρικά τις θήκες των εξάσφαιρων, και ο (αξύριστος και χωρίς μπριγιαντίνη) κακός λέει όσο πιο δυσοίωνα παίρνει ο νους: I'm gonna kill you, son of a bitch! 'Οπερ στη γαλλική μεταγλώττιση εγένετο: Je vais vous tuer, salaud! Άλλο πράγμα η γαλατική ευγένεια!


:lol::lol::lol:

Αχ, μου θύμισες πάλι Γαλλία, φίλη που ό,τι είχε γλιτώσει από του groper τα χέρια (μα τι ήταν αυτό τότε, δεν τολμούσες να βγεις στο δρόμο, και να πεις ότι καταλάβαιναν και τίποτα! Με τόσο κρύο που έκανε, έτσι που ήμασταν όλες ντυμένες ήμασταν σαν το ανθρωπάκι της Μισελέν), του λέει «allez vous faire foutre, connard, *ε* connard!»)


@Ζάζουλα: αυτό με το βόις όβερ μου το έχει πει και φίλη Πολωνέζα. Ακούς, λέει, όλες τις φωνές από κάτω και από πάνω μόνο τη φωνή του αφηγητή, φλατ και ίδια για όλες τις φωνές.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2014)

Δηλαδή, αυτό το voice over είναι σαν να πηγαίνει σινεμά κάποιος που δεν βλέπει καλά να διαβάσει τους υποτίτλους και έχει δίπλα του έναν φίλο που του διαβάζει τους υποτίτλους. Καλό!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2014)

Palavra said:


> @Ζάζουλα: αυτό με το βόις όβερ μου το έχει πει και φίλη Πολωνέζα. Ακούς, λέει, όλες τις φωνές από κάτω και από πάνω μόνο τη φωνή του αφηγητή, φλατ και ίδια για όλες τις φωνές.





Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, αυτό το voice over είναι σαν να πηγαίνει σινεμά κάποιος που δεν βλέπει καλά να διαβάσει τους υποτίτλους και έχει δίπλα του έναν φίλο που του διαβάζει τους υποτίτλους. Καλό!


To ρωσικό voice over καλύπτει και τους τίτλους έναρξης και τέλους, καθώς κι ό,τι πέφτει στα αγγλικά (πχ δηλώσεις τόπου ή χρόνου) με υπότιτλο. Αλλά μερικές φορές τη χρωματίζουν τη φωνή: :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2014)

Αν δεν έχετε ακούσει την Κριστλ και την Αλέξις να μιλάνε γερμανικά, δεν έχετε ακούσει τίποτα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Αν δεν έχετε ακούσει την Κριστλ και την Αλέξις να μιλάνε γερμανικά, δεν έχετε ακούσει τίποτα.
> ...



Ν' ακούσεις γερμανοφωνή να λέει: «Μάιν νάμε ιστ Μποντ, Τστζέιμς Μποντ», να ξεραθείς! 
Την πρώτη φορά έμεινα σύξυλος, άσε που στον Κόνερι ιδίως, αν δεν ακούσεις την προφορά του, χάνεις τα μισά. Οι περισσότερες φωνές που άκουσα ήταν πολύ καλές, ο συγχρονισμός άψογος, αλλά... Εδώ που τα λέμε, η φωνή οποιουδήποτε ηθοποιού (εκτός από το βουβό σινεμά ή τους μίμους) και η χροιά που της δίνει είναι όντως τουλάχιστον το μισό της τέχνης του (μην μπλέξουμε με ποσοστά, άλλοι περισσότερο, άλλοι, οι οπτικοί, λιγότερο).





Μις Μόνιπένι. :laugh:


Auf schwäbisch, auch. :woot: Ouch! 







Μια που είπα για βουβό σινεμά και μίμους, στη _Βουβή ταινία_ του Μελ Μπρουκς, ο μόνος που μίλησε ήταν ο Μαρσέλ Μαρσό, και μάλιστα για να απορρίψει την πρότασή τους:


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2014)

Αυτό το σύστημα με τον μπάρμπα που τα διαβάζει ψόφια από πάνω το είχα πρωτοδεί στα τούρκικα στην τηλεόραση και νομιζα ότι ήταν τούρκικη ιδιοτροπία. 
Από την άλλη Μπέρνι, αυτό το απόσπασμα είναι άψογο στο συγχρονισμό και το ύφος- και πάω στοίχημα ότι αν υπήρχε πληθυντικός ευγενείας στα αγγλικά έτσι θα μίλαγαν αυτές οι δύο μεταξύ τους, γιατί δεν είμαστε ό,τι κι ό,τι, είμαστε κυρίες με ανατροφή. 
Φυσικά άλλοι απογειώθηκαν με τις μεταγλωτίσσεις:





Allen took a Japanese spy film, International Secret Police: Key of Keys, and overdubbed it with completely original dialogue that had nothing to do with the plot of the original film.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2014)

SBE said:


> ...
> Από την άλλη Μπέρνι, αυτό το απόσπασμα είναι άψογο στο συγχρονισμό και το ύφος-
> ...


Έχουμε κι άλλη Μπέρνι;  Μπα;


----------



## Irini (Jun 21, 2014)

Καλύτερο από αμερικάνικο γουέστερν με τον Τζον Γουέιν να μιλάει Γερμανικά δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2014)

Für Irini:






Και εδώ μιλάει για τον Τζον Γουέιν η «γερμανική» φωνή του, Arnold Marquis:






Στα γερμανικά στούντιο, οι ηθοποιοί συνδέονται με τις φωνές των ηθοποιών που μεταγλωττίζουν και ακολουθούν, συχνά, και την επαγγελματική τύχη τους.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 21, 2014)

Το γουέστερν Stagecoach με τον Τζον Γουέιν ήταν και η δική μου πρώτη εμπειρία μεταγλώτισσης στα Γερμανικά. Άνοιξα μια μέρα τυχαία την τηλεόραση στο Ντάρμσταντ και τσουπ το σύμβολο της Αμερικής να μιλάει άπταιστα τη γερμανική... :lol:

Ίσως από τα πιο αστεία πράγματα που έχω δει στην τηλεόραση. :twit:


----------



## Irini (Jun 21, 2014)

Να 'σαι καλά! Χρόνια είχα να δω κάτι τέτοιο και δεν μπορούσα να το βρω στο γιουτιούμπι. Τέλειο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Το γουέστερν Stagecoach με τον Τζον Γουέιν [...] Ίσως από τα πιο αστεία πράγματα που έχω δει στην τηλεόραση. :twit:



Αρχικά, η ταινία παίχτηκε στα γερμανικά (σε συντομευμένη βερσιόν, μετά τον πόλεμο, το 1950) με τον από ακατανόητο ως ηλίθιο τίτλο (υπάρχει τεράστια παράδοση ακατανόητων μεταφράσεων των τίτλων των ταινιών στα γερμανικά) _Höllenfahrt nach Santa Fe_ (δηλ. Ταξίδι της κόλασης ως το Σάντα Φε), μια αξιοπρόσεκτη γεωγραφική επιλογή δεδομένου ότι η περί ης ο λόγος ταχυδρομική άμαξα πηγαίνει στο Lordsburg. Στο ριμέικ της δεκαετίας του 1960, η ταινία πήρε στα γερμανικά τον τίτλο Ringo (Ρίνγκο Κιντ είναι ο χαρακτήρας του Τζον Γουέιν). Η αρχική βερσιόν στην πλήρη της μορφή πρωτοπαίχτηκε στη Γερμανία το 1963. Σε καμία από τις δύο βερσιόν, δεν μεταγλώττισε τον Τζον Γουέιν ο Άρνολντ Μαρκίς· ήταν άλλοι ηθοποιοί.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2014)

Και μια και λέμε κάποια trivia για το Stagecoach η ταινία επιλέγεται για διδασκαλία σε βρετανικά και αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια, τόσο για το θέμα της όσο και για τις κινήσεις της κάμερας, τον φωτισμό (τις σκιάσεις μάλλον γιατί είναι ασπρόμαυρη), αλλά και τα στησίματα των ηθοποιών.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2014)

Υποτίθεται ότι ενέπνευσε τον Όρσον Ουέλς για το κόλπο με την κάμερα από χαμηλή γωνία λήψης.


----------



## natasake (Dec 2, 2017)

Είπα να τολμήσω να ποστάρω μετά από χρόνια που σας διαβάζω, κι εσάς και το αγαπημένο blog του sarant.
Κάνω υποτιτλισμό ερασιτεχνκά εδώ και χρόνια. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, πόσοι χαρακτήρες ανά γραμμή θεωρούνται αποδεκτοί γενικά;
Τελευταία είχα αυτή τη διαφωνία με ένα φίλο. (ή έναΝ φίλο; )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2017)

Κατά μέσον όρο, 40. Στο Netflix είναι 42, σε πολλές εταιρείες είναι 40 κι έχω συναντήσει και το 38 αλλά το βρίσκω λίγο, προσωπικά.


----------



## natasake (Dec 3, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κατά μέσον όρο, 40. Στο Netflix είναι 42, σε πολλές εταιρείες είναι 40 κι έχω συναντήσει και το 38 αλλά το βρίσκω λίγο, προσωπικά.


Υπάρχουν και εταιρείες που χρησιμοποιούν (ή έστω χρησιμοποιούσαν) 36. Πριν από την έλευση του Νέτφλιξ, με 36 παιδευόμουν για πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 14, 2017)

Αν και το βασικό είναι η ταχύτητα ανάγνωσης, υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίζει ρόλο και η πρόοδος της τεχνολογίας στις οθόνες; Με μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση μπορούμε να έχουμε υπότιτλους με ελαφρώς μικρότερα γράμματα χωρίς να είναι λιγότερο ευκρινή, και νομίζω ότι όντως έχουν μικρύνει λίγο σε σχέση με δέκα και δεκαπέντε χρόνια πριν.


----------

